# 1960 Chevrolet El Camino



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

My late brother and I used to work together in partnership building custom plastic models. This was as a result of, primarily, both of us having keen interests in street rods and custom cars and being heavily influenced by the glossy pictures in Hot Rod and custom car magazines. The "kings" of custom cars were at their peak during these years and the magazines were loaded with wonderful examples of their craftsmanship and creativity. We strove to mimic their work with this particular take on a 1960 Chevrolet El Camino. The body filler we used was plastic aluminum and common materials found around the house, such as sewing thread, imitation synthetic fur and various fabrics, were used for the wiring of engines and the interiors of our projects. This El Camino was done sometime in the early 60s, so it does show its age. These were our ideas of what a show truck would have looked like at the time, displayed on a mirrored floor!


1960 Chevrolet El Camino custom, "Hot Head", from the Pacers Auto Club.

matte white paint
leaded in rear tail gate
frenched license plate 
lakes pipes
flaired rear fender scoops
special sectioned steering wheel
custom interior
wired Chrysler Fire Power HEMI engine 
spinner hub caps
slanted rear tail lights
spot lights
shaved, decked and door handles removed
Moon speed equipment
upholstered chassis
molded in 1961 Ford Thunderbird grille

Thanks for looking...


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

That's a cool build and a great story! The model still looks nice!


----------



## Z28HO (Nov 24, 2012)

Sure brings back memories having grownup in that period and working only a few blocks from Ray Farhners shop and seeing works in progress like the Blue Angel and the Jag he did for his son. Going to all the car shows, seeing cars from Barris, Jefferies and the kings of customizing. Was a time when lead sleds earned their name and really were lead sleds. Watching the pin stripers at the car shows like Von Dutch pin striping cars on the spot. Cars so low to the ground you couldn't hardly slide a nickel under them. Thanks for the MEMORIES.


----------

